# Bamma 4



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

is any one gonna be watchin the Tom "kong" Watson vs Alex Reid fight on the 25th... what are you predictions... :thumb


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

i actualy want alex reid to win.. i know he's abit of a sloppy fighter amd lost most of his fights, but theres nuffin i hate more then a cocky c**t (tom watson) so i hope alex reid smashes him...


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

from what ive seen from Reid on Bravo, he always seem to be injured


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm gonna be down there. Reid is tougher than a lot of people give him credit for but Tom's activity and elite training will be enough for him to win this fight.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Watson's the cocky one? Have you actually ever seen Alex Reid? TUF tryouts anyone..

Tom's a quality fighter and Reid is a tool.

Reid 6 fight losing streak (oh, the 7th was a draw), his last win was in 05 against a guy with a 3-7-4 record, his only decent oppoenents were mark Wier and Jorge Rivera, he lost to both of them (Rivera took him out in under a minute). He still goes on about winning against Tulio Palhares but that's a guy with 2 wins and 14 (count em) losses against his name.

Watson has a quality record and does it for a living, Reid does it for fame, TV exposure and massaging his fragile ego.

Personally i think Tom should have not taken the fight and just kept his career on track fighting proper opponents and moving toward a contract in the US.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

:whs:good

sums it all 4 me


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

x 2 :thumb


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ouch matt, but I agree lol :thumb . Is this gunna be on bravo or is it a ppv?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Bravo are cutting 90% of the undercard and sticking on the Watson / Reid fight from 10.00 apparently.


----------



## Whitey161 (May 25, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Bravo are cutting 90% of the undercard and sticking on the Watson / Reid fight from 10.00 apparently.


Thats pretty kak, wouldve like to watch the whole event not just the reid fight. I do really wanna watch that fioght tho, even if it is just to see him get knocked out.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Bugger! I hadnt realised that.We are having a few guys over to watch it. I am interested in the Watson V Reid fight but was planning on making a night of it.

By the look of the BRAVO website Reedy has an hour long instalment of his documentary before the event.

I trained with Alex for years back at Frimley, some of my guys have rolled with Tom and I've seen them both fight.

I'd give it to Watson but Reedy is not one to be underestimated as long as its standing. He may yet surprise us all.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

A shame Janni Lax is out, that would have been a great fight, Nelson / Fadioria should be good, I think that's being televised too.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I must admit, bravo have got it right. I'm only watchin git to see reid. I can't wait to see kong smash him to bits. Kong has adapted over the years from cage fighter to mma artist and that's right up my street. Reid's progressed down the years from want to be actor to fighting might make my name to stemming a musty old famous strpper


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

LOL @ all this negitivity to Alex Reid i must be his only supporter..... lol... but i still think that Reid should not be underestimated.... i think he cud cause kong some trouble....


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Reids a twat. Hope Watson takes his arm of at the shoulder.


----------



## ROTWELLIER (Apr 17, 2010)

does anyone know weather the gunnar nelson fight is being televised remember him from the last bamma bloody amazing


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Apparently the Nelson fight is on Bravo...

Ryan, in all seriousness, how the hell can you be a fan of Alex Reid? Explain, please feel free to open another thread to explain reasoning, show your working etc, extra marks will be given if you can find ANY evidence that he's not an utter tool.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually don't see why he's regarded by a tool so much by so many?

I don't really have an opinion on the guy either way, is it because he's fettling Jordan?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Apparently the Nelson fight is on Bravo...
> 
> Ryan, in all seriousness, how the hell can you be a fan of Alex Reid? Explain, please feel free to open another thread to explain reasoning, show your working etc, extra marks will be given if you can find ANY evidence that he's not an utter tool.


LOOOOOOOOOOL... tbh my friend i havent really got and hard evedince... but in my opinion he's a humble guy... if he werent bangin jordan he would have more fans and thats a fact.... but if u take that out of the equation he is one hell of a stand up fighter... he may not be one of the best at this point in time and his fightin career has been over for the past few years but u got to give it to him that he's trying... he does have a love for the sport and that is good enough for me to back him... dont get me wrong kong is a ****in good fighter... but then again reid could be if he actualy put his heaert and sole into it.... hope this ans ur question as best as poss.... :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

No, I'm going to need some coursework to back this up otherwise I'm going to have to mark your efforts ungraded...


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

looool ill be back later with my workin out done for you...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you, I look forward to a detailed piece of work, feel free to use powerpoint if you wish.... :yes:


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

1 of the lads i train with has trained with alex at LS a few times he says hes quite a nice guy 2,although i used 2 follow his his fights b4 he met the rat i have 2 be honest and say that nowdays he comes across as a right ***...he was on bravo the other night with another 1 of his pre fight shows and paul from LS asked him if he was a fighter or a celeb...2 which he replyed.. fighter....then in his next breath he says....i dont fight 2 win i fight 2 inspire...FFS what a stupid thing 2 say,the steriods have mushed his brain if u ask me


----------



## MMAKing (Sep 4, 2010)

i hope Tom "Kong" Watson knocks the f**k out of Alex Reid because Tom Watson has been training hard every day training in montreal quebec canada with his good friend George St-Pierre and in america with greg jackson and at greg jacksons tom has been training with the likes of georges st Pierre and rashad evans. all alex reid has done is travelled to india,spain,america and holland tom is allso a more experienced fighter and alex reid has lost his edge thats why i want tom watson to knock the f**k out of alex reid


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

MMAKing said:


> i want tom watson to knock the f**k out of alex reid


Don't mince your words mate, say what you mean! LOL

But err... :whs


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

SanshouMatt said:


> Don't mince your words mate, say what you mean! LOL
> 
> But err... :whs


Pmsl


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Bravo are cutting 90% of the undercard and sticking on the Watson / Reid fight from 10.00 apparently.


Cheers buddy, bit crappy of em cutting it right down.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

MMAKing said:


> i hope Tom "Kong" Watson knocks the f**k out of Alex Reid because Tom Watson has been training hard every day training in montreal quebec canada with his good friend George St-Pierre and in america with greg jackson and at greg jacksons tom has been training with the likes of georges st Pierre and rashad evans. all alex reid has done is travelled to india,spain,america and holland tom is allso a more experienced fighter and alex reid has lost his edge thats why i want tom watson to knock the f**k out of alex reid


So whats your opinions on who should win and why?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im going to this now with a few mates

Ater all the coverage bravo nuts and zoo have given reid, i want to see him get KO'd

Watson is a true fighter

This is reids first fight in 3 years, and he thinks he has nothing to prove, his fight record begs to differ


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

It would appear Alex was absent for the offical weigh ins??

Turned up early evening apparently on weight and the fight is still going ahead. It wasnt the best way to silence his critics that he is taking this all seriously unless there was a good reason for it??


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan needed a foot massage apparently


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Read a bit about it, Reid put on a decent show didnt he? My mate is sending out to me along with dream and ufc 119. Cant wait


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

the fight was actually quite good although there were times when each of them could have banged on a quick sub and taken the win. the show though was awful! so cheap


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Reid can be proud of that performance, esp proud of his chin.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

i think reid has had a concrete implant in that chin of his.... cas those knees would of taken any normal head off... he held his own last night... i know alot of people dont like him but he did put on a good fight.... :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Altough Reid was ok last night ..

Watson looked very poor .. his stand up defence was so slow, he didnt throw punches with power, and his takedown attempts were lazy, no momentum in them, grab a leg and that's it


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Watson was a big letdown last night, had 2 or 3 open subs available in the second that he didn't go for at all, his takedowns were woeful and he was glory hunting the whole fight, if he'd concentrated on finishing the job and NOT on a knockout that would have been over a lot quicker. Fair play to Reid, he's got a chin on him and he turned up to fight.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> the show though was awful! so cheap


there's no way in hell that show was cheap!! unless of course you mean like Alex's ring entrance etc. in which case, i'd agree.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

So who won then?

Sky plus cutted it off in the last round of the fight for me. Sad times when Reid Watson put on a better main event than Cro Cop Mir.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Watson won a decision.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I've said from the the start...alot of people underestimate Alex Reid. He has a poor record but he has fought some good figthers.

No suprise to me that Watson won by decision. Seems that Reid suprised alot of people.........

Ill have to watch the fight at somepoint.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the entrances were ****ing awful, and slow as a turtle , and not the ninja mutant ones

I was like wow at all the groups of women there , and all the chavs dressed up

Was it me , or did the cage seem to be lower than usual ?

The annoying commentators and ring mc were ****ing annoying too

ring girls did justice to some part though .. not quite a miss.celeste though

hearing "COME ON ALEX" from jordan also made the show cheap lol

andymulz , where the f**k have you been mate ?

Theiceman5, I will give reid some credit, but let's not forget he turned into a media whore, didnt fight in 3 years, went into big bro house, married jordan, and then did a tv show of him doing useless martial arts

Watson moved to canada, and trains with zebhani mma (cant remember the name). I was just dissapointed in watson, he was terrible, his punches lacked power, his takedowns were lazy with no follow through pushes in them , his stand up defence was slow, he missed a few opportunities to go for submissions .. Would rather have seen Reid get KO'd by JIMI MANUWA


----------



## Jorden (Feb 17, 2010)

The whole event was a media whore, what fights did alex reid have to put him in a title shot position for the top british title other than the fact that more people would hear about it if it was him, i supposse thats fair enough in business terms but not right at all.

Reids entrance was a ****ing joke aswel! some paper confetti shit and dancers?! Not exactly a pride style entance, jason miller would have kicked off! Was glad Watson didnt try and pull anything off and just went for the regular walk, to be honest i like the gorilla mask feature.

When it comes to the fight i have a suspision that it was fixed to go 5 rounds. Watson should more or less be a different class to Reid, he should be in a different league, i mean he would most probs kick my ass but Watson has been training with Greg Jackson, and is probably the top British fighter who still fights in a British promotion, at middleweight anyway. In the first two rounds Watson was taking 4/5 jabs in a row and not putting hands up or anything, made me think he was letting Reid take points or somthing, didnt look like any effort was made by either guy to finish the fight either though there were some hard hits at times.

Maybe Reid did just put in a good performance or maybe Watson was tired from the fight he had 2 weeks before. But i was shocked it went the way it did.


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

uggsxmas said:


> The women's Veanna is made to keep you warm and comfortable in the cold conditions. The combination of Twinface and waterproof full grain leather and a breathable eVentÂ® membrane help keep cozy and dry. Our exclusive VibramÂ® outsole will keep you stable in the worst of conditions.


what the f**k are u on... go to another site and sell ur shit...:tuf


----------

